# Netbook vs. Tablet



## leapinglizards (Mar 19, 2012)

I am a college student looking for a something small to take to class with me that I could use to access the internet and run Microsoft Word. I'm not really too concerned about any other features, as I have a large laptop computer that I plan to primarily use. Like I said, I really just need something small and light that I can bring to class. Any computer experts out there want to weigh in on the benefits of a netbook, tablet, or maybe even an iPad. Recommendations of specific brands/models would be especially appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 19, 2012)

Go with an ASUS Eee PC netbook. I got a tablet and thought I'd take notes in class with it, but it's too much of a pain in the ass. You can't type very fast with a tablet.


----------



## Mishkin (Mar 19, 2012)

I strongly agree with voyager.  A netbook would be immensely better than a tablet for taking to class with you.  The typing and comfort level of it would be about 1,000 times better than a tablet, and it would take up a similar amount of space in a bookbag.  Really a no-brainer.

Also, if all you're really going to use it for is taking notes, any netbook would do.  I have a cheapo $250 Acer Aspire One I got at Walmart, and it works and runs well.


----------



## Mishkin (Mar 19, 2012)

mukeshkt00 said:


> The answer to that question really comes down to what you want to use a mobile computer for. Netbooks make excellent choices for those that want to use their standard computer programs but in a mobile format. It is also excellent for using them heavily for creation of typed documents as the keyboards are better than virtual ones on a touchscreen. On the other hand, if you want to just pick up a mobile PC and use it to watch some videos, check mail or play a game or two, then a tablet PC is a more compact and easy to use platform. Before deciding which one is right for you, take a close look at what you want to use it for.
> Thanks



Pointless.  The OP already told us what he will be using it for.


----------



## phillyd1918 (Mar 19, 2012)

Mishkin said:


> Pointless.  The OP already told us what he will be using it for.



Fully valid op asked for the pros and cons and that was what mishkin did and I learned a bit from his post.


----------



## tigerboy1999 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ya, a notebook can be pain especially when you cant download a full version of word. I agree you should gaet a tablet like the following: *http://www.amazon.com/Acer-AO722-04...f=sr_1_14?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1327539935&sr=1-14*

The specs are great for this low price!

Also try a: *Dell Inspiron iM1018-2628OBK 10.1-Inch Netbook*


----------



## trewyn15 (Mar 20, 2012)

tigerboy1999 said:


> Ya, a notebook can be pain especially when you cant download a full version of word. I agree you should gaet a tablet like the following: *http://www.amazon.com/Acer-AO722-04...f=sr_1_14?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1327539935&sr=1-14*
> 
> The specs are great for this low price!
> 
> Also try a: *Dell Inspiron iM1018-2628OBK 10.1-Inch Netbook*



Those are both netbooks not tablets.

You can get full programs easy... upgrade the ram and upgrade the OS...

Don't get a tablet if you want to be able to take notes.


----------



## Des_Zac (Mar 20, 2012)

Think about it like this, you could get a tablet with an attachable keyboard, then you have a tablet AND a laptop. I feel like it would be a waste to get a second laptop when you already have one... And that way you can use it for tablet uses too.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 20, 2012)

Des_Zac said:


> Think about it like this, you could get a tablet with an attachable keyboard, then you have a tablet AND a laptop. I feel like it would be a waste to get a second laptop when you already have one... And that way you can use it for tablet uses too.


It looks like a laptop, but nothing like a laptop.


----------



## Des_Zac (Mar 21, 2012)

WRXGuy1 said:


> It looks like a laptop, but nothing like a laptop.



I don't understand what you're saying, he said he just needs it for a document program right? And since he already has a laptop I don't see why he should get another when he could get something that works with what he needs it to and fills other uses.


----------



## Mishkin (Mar 22, 2012)

Des_Zac said:


> I don't understand what you're saying, he said he just needs it for a document program right? And since he already has a laptop I don't see why he should get another when he could get something that works with what he needs it to and fills other uses.



I don't understand how your mind works.

He needs something to take to class with him to take notes with.  His current main computer, which is a laptop, is too big.  So, he needs to find something more portable to use.

His original question was tablet or netbook.  Most tablets and netbooks will take up similar space in a backpack, and while netbooks will be slightly heavier, both are well within the range of weight not being an issue.

Now.  What kind of masochistic retard would want to bring a freakin tablet to class with him so he can spend hours every day "typing" notes on it?  You do realize that would suck balls right?

Or...he could opt for the netbook, which would offer good typing ability (and 1,000 times better typing ability than the tablet).  It would be a nice small size like the tablet and offer a full keyboard.  It would also be better/less of a hassle for software and programs.  I doubt that would be an issue either way, but with the netbook he's going to be good for sure.

Starting to sink in yet or do you still have a stupid tablet fetish?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 22, 2012)

Like I said, netbook netbook netbook.

Even if you bought something like an Eee Pad Transformer, you'd be paying for $400+ for something (especially with the dock) that would still be pretty difficult to effectively take good notes on. That's why he should go the route of the netbook.


----------



## speedyink (Mar 22, 2012)

For notes, netbook, hands down.  You won't keep up on a touchscreen keyboard.


----------



## wolfeking (Mar 22, 2012)

I also would say netbook. 
However there is a way that you could get the best of both, something like a tablet PC, you know the ones that are convertable from touch screen to laptop style. But these are very expensive from what I see.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 22, 2012)

Des_Zac said:


> I don't understand what you're saying, he said he just needs it for a document program right? And since he already has a laptop I don't see why he should get another when he could get something that works with what he needs it to and fills other uses.


Tablets are not designed for typing notes/papers on, even with a keyboard dock any word processing application is extremely limited.  Not to mention the delay on Android is a huge pain.


----------



## speedyink (Mar 23, 2012)

WRXGuy1 said:


> Tablets are not designed for typing notes/papers on, even with a keyboard dock any word processing application is extremely limited.  Not to mention the delay on Android is a huge pain.



I didn't even think of that, good point.  You'll never find anything comparable to microsoft word on any tablet.  I doubt you could find anything comparable to wordpad even.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 23, 2012)

The closest would be notepad.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 23, 2012)

Actually, the closest is OnLive Desktop, which provides you with virtual copies of Word, Excel, and Powerpoint on a remote desktop. However you need a strong internet connection in order to use it.


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Mar 23, 2012)

speedyink said:


> I didn't even think of that, good point.  You'll never find anything comparable to microsoft word on any tablet.  I doubt you could find anything comparable to wordpad even.



Pages for iPad with a bluetooth keyboard exceeds Word in every area And it syncs between any device with Pages/iWork. And if you're going with a full Office suite Keynote is unmatched.

Word is the absolute last word processor I would ever use, and I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 24, 2012)

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Pages for iPad with a bluetooth keyboard exceeds Word in every area And it syncs between any device with Pages/iWork. And if you're going with a full Office suite Keynote is unmatched.
> 
> Word is the absolute last word processor I would ever use, and I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy.


What was the last version you really used?


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Mar 24, 2012)

WRXGuy1 said:


> What was the last version you really used?


Unfortunately, I use Office 2010 every day for work.


----------



## paulcheung (Mar 24, 2012)

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Pages for iPad with a bluetooth keyboard exceeds Word in every area And it syncs between any device with Pages/iWork. And if you're going with a full Office suite Keynote is unmatched.
> 
> Word is the absolute last word processor I would ever use, and I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy.



Why would the OP want to carry ipad and a KEYBOARD? that would defeat the purpose of easy carriing, don't it.


----------



## spynoodle (Mar 24, 2012)

I would probably go with a netbook. Something like an Asus Transformer would also work, but a netbook would generally run a bit faster anyway. Just make sure to get a good one, though. I wouldn't buy an Acer if my life depended on it.


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Mar 25, 2012)

paulcheung said:


> Why would the OP want to carry ipad and a KEYBOARD? that would defeat the purpose of easy carriing, don't it.


Not really, since there are tons of cases with keyboards built in. Or leaving the keyboard at the desk is an option.


----------



## turbodiesel (Mar 25, 2012)

always depends on what you want to do

probally netbook because it actually has a keyboard unlike tablets where you can barely type


----------



## speedyink (Mar 25, 2012)

Ethan3.14159 said:


> Unfortunately, I use Office 2010 every day for work.



I use Publisher 2010 on a daily basis...best sign making software I've used.  Word I use a hell of a lot less nowadays, but my only on going gripe I've had with it is the automatic lists.  Other than that it does as it should.


----------



## paulcheung (Mar 26, 2012)

I would buy one of this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_sp=Tab_Ultrabooks-_-Hot_Deals-_-34-230-171


----------



## strollin (Mar 26, 2012)

An almost $1,000 ultrabook?  Are you kidding?  Nothing like overkill for the OP's intended purpose.


----------



## paulcheung (Mar 27, 2012)

The ipad is almost as expensive as it, so why not?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/The-new-iPad-Wi-Fi-4G-LTE-32GB-Black-AT-T/20573238


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Mar 27, 2012)

paulcheung said:


> The ipad is almost as expensive as it, so why not?
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/The-new-iPad-Wi-Fi-4G-LTE-32GB-Black-AT-T/20573238


The 3rd gen iPad starts at $499, and the iPad 2 starts at $399. Not really comparable.


----------



## RyanPianesi (Mar 31, 2012)

What is the model of your netbook, Mishkin?


----------



## Mishkin (Mar 31, 2012)

Acer Aspire One D257-13450

CPU - Intel Atom N570 (1.66Ghz dual-core)

Memory - 1 GB

HDD - 250 GB

Like I said, it was $250 at Walmart.  It's an Acer, but it has performed great for me so far. (~6 months) The only minor gripe I could come up with would be all the bloatware that came pre-installed on it.  That's easy to fix though, and is unfortunately common for most brands.


----------



## RyanPianesi (Mar 31, 2012)

I know this isn't related to the thread, But I have the same model..Can you tell me the temp that the cores are running at via RealTemp/Speedfan..Just want to see if my temps are common with the rest.


----------



## Mishkin (Mar 31, 2012)

RyanPianesi said:


> I know this isn't related to the thread, But I have the same model..Can you tell me the temp that the cores are running at via RealTemp/Speedfan..Just want to see if my temps are common with the rest.



From Speedfan:

HD0: 35C
Temp1: 48C
Core0: 55C
Core1: 52C


----------



## RyanPianesi (Mar 31, 2012)

Is that just from regular tasks?


----------



## Mishkin (Mar 31, 2012)

RyanPianesi said:


> Is that just from regular tasks?



I currently have it on my lap on the couch, surfing the net.  So those temps are going to be about as high as they'll get for me, other than maybe heavy gaming. (like a brutal session of Plants vs Zombies)


----------



## mattobrien$ (Mar 31, 2012)

*Galaxy Note memory(RAM) problem*

Hi everyone, been surfing throughout the forums that relates my problem about my phone but i have not found one so I just created one thread for this one.

My main concern is that, my phone eats more memory(up to 80-90%) without running any app. For basic solution, I just run the task bar and kill/stop the tasks and returns to 40%-50$ of memory usage.

Just wanted to ask if what really is the problem regarding the usage of memory without running any apps? anyone could answer?

Thanks!


----------



## Davis Goertzen (Apr 2, 2012)

To be honest Matt, your question has almost nothing to do with what the thread is about. So, people who would be able to help you won't be as likely to see your question as if you make a new, separate thread, which is what I'd advise doing.


----------



## mattobrien$ (Apr 3, 2012)

Davis Goertzen said:


> To be honest Matt, your question has almost nothing to do with what the thread is about. So, people who would be able to help you won't be as likely to see your question as if you make a new, separate thread, which is what I'd advise doing.



I'm sorry, just pulling a question though. Anyway, thanks for the tip.


----------

